# Concito Ltd - 800 BHP Shelby Mustang



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Don't be fooled, this is one very serious car. It's based on a Shelby Mustang, the engine has a Whipple supercharger and now produces 800 BHP and the suspension has been ditched in favour of a full Roush setup.

This Mustang was booked in for a make-over, the customer wanted it to look a bit meaner so we devised a plan to make that happen. The plan is to have the wheels powdercoated matt black, change the stripes for identical items but in matt black, and also tint the windows.

The car had been sat over the winter (so needed a thorough decontamination) and some panels required re-painting. This is how it turned up..





































The wheels were quite badly pitted and the chrome would prove a nightmare to remove.
































































Let's get to the fun bit first, peeling off the stickers. Not too bad in the end, took around three hours to get the stripes off - a little heat helps to soften the vinyl a touch. Plenty of Tardis used after.










Not forgetting to take some measurements:



















Ethan's dad came to help - a great worker.










Some would say it's starting to look a lot better now










The interior trim was removed to get to the glass, and ensure the window tints went all the way to the edge of the glass.



















Looking pretty empty now.



















The wing mirrors looked a touch sad in black, so these were whipped off to be re-painted.





































The wheels were now back. These were sent to a chromers to have the old chrome removed using an electroplating process. Once returned they were sent off to be primed and then powder coated matte black.










Note the missing wheel bolts..










The car was now back with its lovely stripes, starting to get the look we were after now.









































































Wheel centres were painted in-house.










Remember those wheel bolts? Turned out they were fake, so we took some stainless steel bolt heads and used epoxy to adhere them to the wheels.





































Meanwhile the interior was now back in, and the leather cleaned with LTT products and then fed with Raceglaze.










Time to get the brake calipers off.




























These brakes do look good, time for a makeover.



















Cleaned with APC and Megs Superdegreaser.










320 grade 3M paper used to prep for primer





































These were then painted a glossy red , and the stickers were placed under the lacquer.





































On to the bodywork - the customer later asked to re-paint the hood so the stripes had to be stripped back, also some minor marks on the bumpers needing to be re-painted.



















Some after pics - this is with the stripes replaced.




























The stripes masked to wetsand and polish the bonnet.










Wing mirrors also wet-sanded to get that OP free look.




























The brake callipers look stunning.




























Although not mentioned, the car recieved a two-step detail and the paintwork topped with Zymol Glasur. Here are the pics you've all been waiting for..



























































































Hope you enjoyed the pics, feel free to comment.

:wave:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Top work again guys. The brakes look a little on the small side to be stopping 800 bhp though.


----------



## craig stones (Jun 9, 2008)

again lads stunning work saw the car in the flesh during the work is a best 

well done again


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Emerald Detailing said:


> Top work again guys. The brakes look a little on the small side to be stopping 800 bhp though.


Thanks. Maybe a touch small.. seems to stop very well though.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

If only they did these cars in right hand drive - looks great


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

great turn around there, car looks completely transformed.
big job, must have been fun though. well done


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, looks much better with the black stripes and black wheels.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome car 

The only downside to it all is...


The car is not mine. :lol:

Robbie


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Phwwoorrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :argie:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome work once again.


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Great work, well done guys :thumb:


----------



## moliver (Aug 4, 2008)

Great work....please fix the plate on the 2nd to last shot..


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow what a difference with those touches - defo looks a lot meaner


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

That defo looks more meaner, great job lads :thumb:


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Simply Awesome, i love these Mustangs and the work done is top draw


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Stunning work lads, a true transformation......


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Excellent work. A real transformation.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Great write up,looks so much better :thumb:


----------



## casey (Jun 8, 2010)

wow, absolutely amazing car :thumb:


----------



## Gaz_jones (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks immense! You've missed blanking a plate by the way mate (2nd from the bottom).


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Simply amazing looking car, top work guys a really impressive job.

Clarke


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Certainly achieved that meaner look:thumb:


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

One of the best details i think i have read due to the modding going on at the same time! Has definitely improved the look of the car ten fold imo! 

Good work!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work guys, your brief was to make it look mean and that certainly is the case. :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Epic guys, just epic! Have been waiting for this one since you teased us with it. Top work:thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Amazing work guys, always look forward to reading your in-depth write ups :thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

That's as mean as hell fellas, top job! Why did you go to the length of cutting all the bolts down instead of just refitting them?  Some lovely pics too :thumb:


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome! Stunning transformation :thumb:


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Your write ups are a treat :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

What an amazing car !!

Great work as ever, don't stop posting 

regards, Ian


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Is there anything that you guys can't do mate? Seems like you have the entire package there..............:doublesho

Awesome work and the final results look brilliant, certainly looks a lot better!!


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

ade33 said:


> That's as mean as hell fellas, top job! Why did you go to the length of cutting all the bolts down instead of just refitting them?  Some lovely pics too :thumb:


Thanks, appreciate it.

The holes were not threaded, so we had to epoxy them on.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Such talent, excellent work! Wheels and calipers looks incredibly better!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work there. Car looks alot better.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Absolutely lovely work :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work and write up.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Excellent transformation, awesome motor:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

What a transformation :thumb:

Looks mean as hell now


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning! great work, and nice write up


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work :thumb:

How on earth do you get away with painting cars in your back garden though?


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Stunning work and great results :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Really suits the mods you made, nice touches

Final photos look great

:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Mental beast! bet it sounds awesome:thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Big Bru said:


> Mental beast! bet it sounds awesome:thumb:


Sounds more like a cross between a ferrari and an Aston than throbbing a V8 (v loud too). The way this thing builds revs I've never seen before. Its got a lightened flywheel and paddle clutch.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a beast, looks stunning! :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That looks fantastic. And 800bhp!!!!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Impressive transformation guys, well done:thumb: Looks so much better with the black stripes /wheels!!!


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like you did a great job on the GT500 
As a muzzie owner I might bring mine down for some respray touch up jobs (very minor) and the paint matching the mirrors - very nice - a lot of spray filler used?

The brembos (4 pot) are small for 500+ bhp - at 800bhp 6 or 8 pot is the norm with 14" rotors. 

mine's (GT300) running around 520bhp Roushcharged stage 3


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

DrDax said:


> Looks like you did a great job on the GT500
> As a muzzie owner I might bring mine down for some respray touch up jobs (very minor) and the paint matching the mirrors - very nice - a lot of spray filler used?
> 
> The brembos (4 pot) are small for 500+ bhp - at 800bhp 6 or 8 pot is the norm with 14" rotors.
> ...


Thanks. No probs, give me a call when you are ready.

Not too much spray filler on the wing mirrors, the process of de-fraining the mirrors does take alot of time though.

I agree on the brakes, but this car is mainly for road use and the way it gets driven .. well the standard brakes seem to cope. The problem on this car is traction, and the Yoko's don't help.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

I rarely take mine on the track, and the big GT brake upgrade is something that it really needs (at £2.5k upgrade its not cheap)

I'd be interested in having the mirrors paint matched.. 
Also a separate quote for painting the stripes - mine are vinyl. I'll send u a pic of the stripes used.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

DrDax said:


> I rarely take mine on the track, and the big GT brake upgrade is something that it really needs (at £2.5k upgrade its not cheap)
> 
> I'd be interested in having the mirrors paint matched..
> Also a separate quote for painting the stripes - mine are vinyl. I'll send u a pic of the stripes used.


No problem. Send me a pic of the up-and-over stripes, and the side stripes and we can go from there.

The striped on this red car are vinyl btw.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

yes, I can tell. I was thinking that painted stripes then clearcoat would make it a lot easier to detail. And vinyl scratches too easilly - forever de-scratching the front and rear stripes.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work and much improved upon the original look.:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome.Great work:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i have just made a mess in my pants  top work!!


----------



## aidb (Aug 19, 2007)

Is there anything you guys won't tackle? 

Superb work fellas, suberb work. :thumb:


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

What a transformation. I really detest chrome wheels and those black rims look 100% better.
Nice job 

W.


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Top work. The car looks stunning now.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning as always brilliant transformation guys... stunning makeover

I agree with Bill Right hand drive and DIESEL power!!!!! would have one tomorrow!!! LOL


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> stunning as always brilliant transformation guys... stunning makeover
> 
> I agree with Bill Right hand drive and DIESEL power!!!!! would have one tomorrow!!! LOL


And 4WD while we're asking for things!


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Left hand = more fun...
US have no conception of derv
Why 4WD? makes things too easy. Unless you're Ed Block (owns DC shoes and is a complete nutter in a 500bhp scoob)

RWD + Live Axel = Tons of fun... so easy to drift... :driver::car:

But hey, every to their own. Always freaks me out changing from LHD to RHD


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

DrDax said:


> yes, I can tell. I was thinking that painted stripes then clearcoat would make it a lot easier to detail. And vinyl scratches too easilly - forever de-scratching the front and rear stripes.


Forgot to answer this one. Putting the stripes under the clear is definately the way to go, virtually every panel on the car would need to be re-cleared, then wet-sanded and polished up to perfection. It's quite a task, we can quote if you like.

PS: I'm well usedto the RHD/LHD switch, I sometimes forget that I'm on the wrong side..


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

lol with 800bhp it does not matter how many driven wheels there are you will STILL get very sideways lol!!!! love it... A wee note to the owner, have fun enjoying every little bit of it!!!!!


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Stripes under clearcoat would be the last upgrade due the cost issue. I know its going to be expensive. both bumpers, hood and roof... come to think of it, a whole body respray if I striped the sides.
Looks like its wing mirrors first


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> lol with 800bhp it does not matter how many driven wheels there are you will STILL get very sideways lol!!!! love it... A wee note to the owner, have fun enjoying every little bit of it!!!!!


This thing pulls a crowd wherever it goes, and is SCARY to drive!


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> lol with 800bhp it does not matter how many driven wheels there are you will STILL get very sideways lol!!!! love it... A wee note to the owner, have fun enjoying every little bit of it!!!!!


:thumb: 520bhp gets me sideways no prob... I look forward to having 800bhp all thats needed is a larger supercharger (R2300 = 750 bhp min) pity I don't have the £6k to do the upgrade. i wonder if I could sell a kidney


----------

